# Reduced to N Scale



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently came to accept the fact that I have serious space limitations on what I wanted to do in HO . Not the end of the world right? I found that I would be able to get better amount of train action with N scale in 6'X4' space as opposed to HO. Does anyone have any pics to share of a layout with these dimensions give or take a foot? Having a hard time finding some on youtube.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Before you write off HO entirely take a look at Small Layout Scrapbook:

http://www.carendt.us/scrapbook/linkindex/index.html

It's my *#1 favorite* place to go for good ideas on building a small layout. 

Greg


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

look at HO layout you like, and just scale it down to N (roughly divide the HO dimentions by 1.8).


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks. What I am going to do is just take it easy. There will be a train show in my area this February. I am going to check that out and just keep planning. I plan to least have my table up by this summer. That should make planning much easier.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You might want to look at the Thor Trains website ... lots of "canned" layout ideas. Scroll down to HO and N section, then toggle through sub-menus:

http://www.thortrains.net/

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Reduced to N scale, well, thanks a lot, almost sounds like an insult to all of us who are N scale folks here. N scale runs as well or better than HO scale stuff these days. I'd think being able to have more layout with N scale would be a plus, not a sad way to have to go. This to me is a real bonus, more layout in less space. HO looks huge to me now days. I even have an G scale train set, and I can almost put an N scale layout it the caboose. Funny how one's perception of things is relative to what he or she has. good luck sir.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Indeed,4'X6' isn't huge even for an N scale layout and finding a ready made plan that will suit your exact needs may be next to impossible.However,it's not a hopeless situation.You'll likely have to find a nearly suitable design then improve it to suit your desires and particular needs.

Most plans are designed to fit a regular 4X8 sheet of ply and are already compressed to a maximum to accept more tracks and/or scenic features,so reducing such a plan could be a daunting task at the cost of losing a certain amount of features.On the other hand if you find an interesting but smaller plan,improvements become much more feasible.

One plan I have in mind is the Atlas plan N17 Scenic and Relaxed.It can be found in their book "Nine N Scale Railroads" (Book 7,level 2).May be someone can post this plan on this forum,I have no idea how to.It is roughly reproduced on Atlas's website (plan N 11017),so you can have an idea of what it looks like.It is a simple plan but would give you a starting point.Since it is a 3X6 plan,it would fit your surface with some extra room for more tracks and/or more scenery,and enlarging it here and there is also easier than trying to reduce a larger plan.Just my two cents......


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

flyvemaskin said:


> Reduced to N scale, well, thanks a lot, almost sounds like an insult to all of us who are N scale folks here. N scale runs as well or better than HO scale stuff these days. I'd think being able to have more layout with N scale would be a plus, not a sad way to have to go. This to me is a real bonus, more layout in less space. HO looks huge to me now days. I even have an G scale train set, and I can almost put an N scale layout it the caboose. Funny how one's perception of things is relative to what he or she has. good luck sir.


Are you aware that this post is within nine days of being a "year" old? I am not talking about a woman, a child, or group of people. It's a train man. If you were insulted because I cannot build what I actually want than please accept my my apologies for your suffering. I did not mean to insult you. I am actually laughing as I type this . I find the comment somewhat silly. 

Just for the record. I like all the scales and wish I could have all of them. Man, I hope you a have Merry Christmas and an even better New Year. I mean that from the bottom of my N scale hating heart, lol....


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Indeed,4'X6' isn't huge even for an N scale layout and finding a ready made plan that will suit your exact needs may be next to impossible.However,it's not a hopeless situation.You'll likely have to find a nearly suitable design then improve it to suit your desires and particular needs.
> 
> Most plans are designed to fit a regular 4X8 sheet of ply and are already compressed to a maximum to accept more tracks and/or scenic features,so reducing such a plan could be a daunting task at the cost of losing a certain amount of features.On the other hand if you find an interesting but smaller plan,improvements become much more feasible.
> 
> One plan I have in mind is the Atlas plan N17 Scenic and Relaxed.It can be found in their book "Nine N Scale Railroads" (Book 7,level 2).May be someone can post this plan on this forum,I have no idea how to.It is roughly reproduced on Atlas's website (plan N 11017),so you can have an idea of what it looks like.It is a simple plan but would give you a starting point.Since it is a 3X6 plan,it would fit your surface with some extra room for more tracks and/or more scenery,and enlarging it here and there is also easier than trying to reduce a larger plan.Just my two cents......


Thanks for your optimistic outlook. I have some of the books you mentioned. I can do an HO scale, but I am choosing to stay with N scale. There are quite a few configurations that I can possibly incorporate in that space now. Until I finish school all major advances in my layout will have to be put on hold for now. I am constantly going back and fourth on what I will ultimately put down. In any case your "two cents" is greatly appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

My post was made in fun sir, Ithought it sounded funny the way it was put, so please don't take offense. The books have always been a god send for me as I lived and grew up on a cattle ranch outside of a small community of 2500 people and no hobby shops within 250 miles of our home, I live there for 35 years after I grew up and raised my own family there, no other modelers that I could find, so books are where I learned everything I know about model railroading. Hence my love of the books from Kalmbach in my reference library. Scale doesn't matter to me, but a nice model RR in any scale is a great thing to see. Lack of room for a layout prompted my choice of scale, and I've yet to be sorry I chose N scale. Merry Christmas to all


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The best layout I built was in my garage in Florida, 3' X 7' with a foot of the seven being scenery. And I did a sawed-off door, 30" X 6' that I had a lot of fun with. I ran 3 tracks with over and under on the one in Florida, and 4 tracks on the door. Both are gone.


----------

